# Personals Ads section?



## PrimitivePrimate (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey to the moderators and admin of the forum can you put in a personals ads section that can be divided first by Country and then State/Province. Then has the options of BBW, Female FA, Male FA and then the options of gay or straight or transsexual. I think it would make it nice to actually have a much easier way of people who are in this board to find people to hook up with for either dates or what ever this way. 

What do the rest of the people here think?


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 26, 2009)

Dims has a matching system I think. I have not used it since meeting the man of my dreams right here on the forums.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 26, 2009)

Matching System:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/cgi-bin/ematch37/index37.cgi

 

Personal ad-type posts are not permitted on the forums, FYI. But definitely check out the matching system.


----------



## PrimitivePrimate (Jan 26, 2009)

matching system sucks, thats why i posted this topic.


----------



## imfree (Jan 26, 2009)

PrimitivePrimate said:


> matching system sucks, thats why i posted this topic.



I agree. I signed up in '03 and was totally unimpressed!


----------



## PrimitivePrimate (Jan 26, 2009)

the thing about the matching system is because it makes it near impossible to do an area search. Most personal ad profile systems allow you to search based on a certain mile distance from your zip code. the Matching system makes you search by state only. Also it has no support for foreign countries. the system is antiquated and by today's standards obsolete for the needs of those who really want to use it. Not to mention the design and layout of the page it is on looks like something from 1992 web design philosophies. I expect to suddenly see a animated gif icon that looks like a street sign pop out of no where that says under construction with a stick man in a hard hat and a pick ax.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 26, 2009)

E-RRoR! The deGRee of ImPortance of WateRskiing was not NotED! AlGOrithm incomplete. Hold F6. Insert Disk 2. ErrOR. Welcome to HGHFDX...Daisy, Daisy, Give me your answer dooooooodhhdh0101010101010, don't kill me...

That's my impression of the Dims matching system.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 26, 2009)

PrimitivePrimate said:


> the thing about the matching system is because it makes it near impossible to do an area search. Most personal ad profile systems allow you to search based on a certain mile distance from your zip code. the Matching system makes you search by state only. Also it has no support for foreign countries. the system is antiquated and by today's standards obsolete for the needs of those who really want to use it. Not to mention the design and layout of the page it is on looks like something from 1992 web design philosophies. I expect to suddenly see a animated gif icon that looks like a street sign pop out of no where that says under construction with a stick man in a hard hat and a pick ax.



Well considering the fact that Dim's is not a place solely focused on helping men get their junk wet....the matching system is sufficient. If a man is worthwhile...one would think he could find a woman without having to have a searchable database of women.

just my two cents.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2009)

PrimitivePrimate said:


> matching system sucks, thats why i posted this topic.



I agree. It doesn't allow you to move along and view other matches without deleting the ones already on your page. If you delete them the person gets a nice little note informing them that they've been nuked from my list and to have a nice life. I complained and was told the system crashed beyond repair and needed to be replaced but no one has gotten around to it yet. In the meantime I'm scared to go there. I should though, the picture there is so old it's misleading now.


----------



## Cors (Jan 26, 2009)

When I first joined, I stated Gender - Female Essential and still got matched with nothing but men. Grrrrr.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2009)

Rowan said:


> If a man is worthwhile...one would think he could find a woman without having to have a searchable database of women.
> just my two cents.




And therefore, in Fairness, the opposite must be true, as well.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2009)

Alan said:


> And therefore, in Fairness, the opposite must be true, as well.



Hey, I resemble that remark.  A database is always good I think.


----------



## Tania (Jan 26, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Daisy, Daisy, Give me your answer dooooooodhhdh0101010101010, don't kill me...



LOL, sounds like the matching system is suffering from a chronic case of "Dave Bowman's Screwdriver."


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 26, 2009)

Tania said:


> LOL, sounds like the matching system is suffering from a chronic case of "Dave Bowman's Screwdriver."



I heard that if you find a successful match you rapidly age and turn into a giant space baby...then someone makes a sequel about it with that guy from Seaquest.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 26, 2009)

I could never even get into the matching system. It doesn't take my kind, apparently!


----------



## Tania (Jan 26, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> I heard that if you find a successful match you rapidly age and turn into a giant space baby...then someone makes a sequel about it with that guy from Seaquest.



Ha!

I fear the system doesn't care for our jokes, as it's just fixed my wagon with the following match. 

He *is* tall, dark, handsome, and a great listener, I suppose...


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark.  A database is always good I think.



"Resemble" or "resent", having choices is Almost Always a good thing , unless one cannot make a decision. 
In my initial response(on this issue), I am basically calling on one's Fairness, as in the old adage: "what's good for the goose, is good for the gander"...if one gets angry with the tenets of fairness, what does that say about them?


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2009)

.......................


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 26, 2009)

Tania said:


> Ha!
> 
> I fear the system doesn't care for our jokes, as it's just fixed my wagon with the following match.
> 
> He *is* tall, dark, handsome, and a great listener, I suppose...



TOUCH HIM AND HARNESS THE POWER OF SMASHING BONES...THE WATERING HOLE IS OURS!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2009)

Alan said:


> "Resemble" or "resent", having choices is Almost Always a good thing , unless one cannot make a decision.
> In my initial response(on this issue), I am basically calling on one's Fairness, as in the old adage: "what's good for the goose, is good for the gander"...if one gets angry with the tenets of fairness, what does that say about them?



I was joking sweetie, wasn't angry at all. I agree.


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2009)

Misinterpreted on the Internet...sure won't be the first time...My apologies, hun 
P.S. I recall seeing your pic some time ago(Dim's board)...You have a very pretty smile...don't ever lose it!


----------



## Tania (Jan 26, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> TOUCH HIM AND HARNESS THE POWER OF SMASHING BONES...THE WATERING HOLE IS OURS!



Omigosh, the matching system rules! 

Monolith, I'm sorry I ever doubted you!


----------



## kayrae (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree about the matching system.


----------



## goodthings (Jan 26, 2009)

PrimitivePrimate said:


> matching system sucks, thats why i posted this topic.



I agree, I tried it too and it was not great


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 26, 2009)

PrimitivePrimate said:


> Hey to the moderators and admin of the forum can you put in a personals ads section that can be divided first by Country and then State/Province. Then has the options of BBW, Female FA, Male FA and then the options of gay or straight or transsexual. I think it would make it nice to actually have a much easier way of people who are in this board to find people to hook up with for either dates or what ever this way.
> 
> What do the rest of the people here think?



As mentioned, Dimensions doesn't allow personal ads, and there is a reason. 
We are a community. Personal ads would open the door to the "meat market mentality" that occurs when personal ads are allowed. 

Take the time to post and get to know people here. You would be surprised how many people have met in real life here and become significant relationships.

Sandie
Moderator


----------



## OneVBguy (Jan 26, 2009)

Then why have a matching system at all?

There's some good open source systems, that would cost nothing to set up and would be far superior to the one that's there.

That would keep the integrity of the forums' discussion format and also allow people of like larger interest to have a tool to help match.


----------



## mango (Jan 26, 2009)

Cors said:


> When I first joined, I stated Gender - Female Essential and still got matched with nothing but men. Grrrrr.








*
It can only be attributable to human error. 

This conversation can serve no purpose anymore. 

Goodbye. *


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 26, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Well considering the fact that Dim's is not a place solely focused on helping men get their junk wet....the matching system is sufficient. If a man is worthwhile...one would think he could find a woman without having to have a searchable database of women.
> 
> just my two cents.





Sandie S-R said:


> As mentioned, Dimensions doesn't allow personal ads, and there is a reason.
> We are a community. Personal ads would open the door to the "meat market mentality" that occurs when personal ads are allowed.
> 
> Take the time to post and get to know people here. You would be surprised how many people have met in real life here and become significant relationships.
> ...



these are terrible responses. cors got matched with males and you're saying "serves you right"? no, a halfassed failing system should be renovated. 

using personal ads has no effect on someone's character and i'd be hard pressed to name someone i know from this board who _hasn't_ used personal ads elsewhere. that "meat market" thing is bullshit. if you're skeeved out by personals, don't make an ad. but this site is currently pretending to have a matching system so it should be able to match. this is the only way that fantasyfeeder, the worst site in the world, leaves dims in the dust.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 26, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this is the only way that fantasyfeeder, the worst site in the world, leaves dims in the dust.



...Well, that and the gay bit.


----------



## largenlovely (Jan 26, 2009)

I have to agree on the matching system..i mean, i appreciate everything we have here so i don't want to complain though.

I do think it would be nice to have a singles board of some sort. Here we're all intermingled and some folks are married or in a relationship. It can be a bit overwhelming for some people to decipher through, but especially if they're rather new to the community.

Though, this would be yet another thing that Conrad would have to keep up with..so i can understand that it might be a pain in the big fat caboose... but as far as wishful thinking..it would be nice


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 26, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> these are terrible responses. cors got matched with males and you're saying "serves you right"? no, a halfassed failing system should be renovated.


Spot on. 

I could understand if people were asking for something that _wasn't already here_.... but they're not. The OP has made a perfectly reasonable request, and being told "oh just talk to each other", and, "you must be unworthy if you need a database to search" (what an awful thing to say) are pretty unfair and condescending responses.

From the FAQ:


> *What is the Dimensions Matching System (DMS)?*
> We also launched the Dimensions Matching System, or DMS, in 2002 as a way to bring compatible people together. We heavily modified the system to account for the special interests and needs of large people and their admirers. You enter all your personal data into DMS, then describe what you are looking for in a partner. The system then computes matches and you can contact them via private bulletin boards. The rest is up to you! And, oh, there is also a "Quick Search" function where you can enter certain criteria and the system will return all records that fulfill that criteria. You can then add those to your match list (whether they reply is up to them, of course.) Shockingly, the Dimensions Matching System, with ist 5,000 registered users, is absolutely free (we must be out of our minds).* It is also totally out-of-date and we're working on a much better replacement.*​



Sounds great when you start to read that, right? Yeah! Until the last line where it says it doesn't work. _Wtf?_ The DMS doesn't operate well - and never has, if the posts here are to be believed. I can understand how a personals system is a lot of work, but if it can't be fixed or replaced, then take it away all together and tell people to go elsewhere. Leaving it here it's it's current condition with a bunch of empty promises is just rotten.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 26, 2009)

Rowan said:


> ....the matching system is sufficient. If a man is worthwhile...one would think he could find a woman without having to have a searchable database of women.
> just my two cents.



* returns your hard earned cashola *


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree. I'm on that matching site... & a host of others targeting the bbw/ ssbbw demographic. It's a drag & is in dire need of improvements, appearance, etc. It needs work & some type of upbeat enrgy to it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 26, 2009)

The matching system was originally set up and customized and then crashed out. Conrad was about, at that time, to make it a revenue generating part of the site. The crash and burn of his work basically stopped that part dead in it's tracks. 

What's left is what it is... he doesn't want personals allowed on the boards. If he changes his mind, then he'll let us all know about it. 

It may not be the answer people want, but it is the answer for now.

Meanwhile, there are other more robust personals sites out there online - some free, some not.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 26, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this is the only way that fantasyfeeder, the worst site in the world, leaves dims in the dust.


totally. this is what i always say when people ask me how i meet so many awesome 18 year old juggalos from missouri. 

being able to search according to age or location is so _stifling_.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 26, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ...Well, that and the gay bit.



that too, my bad.



elle camino said:


> totally. this is what i always say when people ask me how i meet so many awesome 18 year old juggalos from missouri.
> 
> being able to search according to age or location is so _stifling_.



i cried.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 26, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> The matching system was originally set up and customized and then crashed out. Conrad was about, at that time, to make it a revenue generating part of the site. The crash and burn of his work basically stopped that part dead in it's tracks.
> 
> What's left is what it is... he doesn't want personals allowed on the boards. If he changes his mind, then he'll let us all know about it.
> 
> ...



yeah databases are better than boards. honestly, ff's system is great, i would just transpose it with this site's community, which is definitive in most other ways.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 26, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> ff's system is great.


lolling out loud.


----------



## Observer (Jan 26, 2009)

Do those who have never moderated a forum or library have any idea how much labor would be involved fairly administering a personals system? 

Far more than can be done in a free, forum type environment, You need to screen for frauds trolls and the underage, handle complaints and purge obsolete data. 

I've never discussed the issue with our webmaster so what I'm saying here is just personal opinion, but I suspect cost is why we were once looking at a fee based system. 

Personally, given the probable headaches, I wouldn't want to be involved in such an endeavor even if I got paid. Instead let the singles mingle at the bashes and chat via PM based on the posts they and others make and what is posted in their forum profiles.. That approach has worked fine for a number and seems good enough to me.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 26, 2009)

PrimitivePrimate said:


> the thing about the matching system is because it makes it near impossible to do an area search. Most personal ad profile systems allow you to search based on a certain mile distance from your zip code. the Matching system makes you search by state only. Also it has no support for foreign countries. the system is antiquated and by today's standards obsolete for the needs of those who really want to use it. Not to mention the design and layout of the page it is on looks like something from 1992 web design philosophies. I expect to suddenly see a animated gif icon that looks like a street sign pop out of no where that says under construction with a stick man in a hard hat and a pick ax.



You are completely right. The system goes back to 2002, and even then it wasn't new (the web really didn't exist until 1993, btw). The reason why I picked it was that it was totally customizable, down to the code level. I spent a very considerable amount of time rewriting it specifically for our community (there aren't that many dating systems out there that can handle our needs, ranges, and preferences). I also worked with the software's author and paid him to add some functionality I wanted. And someone else wrote a module that calculated distances and other things along the way you describe.

The system was going to have both free and fee-based memberships, with fee-based members getting more matches and other perks. It was almost all set up and ready to go when a freak accident in August of 2002 took the whole thing down and destroyed recent backups in the process. So about 90% of the work with the matching system was gone. I patched together what was left, and that's the way it's been ever since. By the time it crashed I hadn't gotten around to making it look pretty either, and afterwards there seemed little sense in doing so.

I worked on a replacement on and off, but there really isn't much. Just another implementation of OSDate isn't very interesting. If I do another dating system it'd need to be special and different.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 26, 2009)

Observer said:


> Do those who have never moderated a forum or library have any idea how much labor would be involved fairly administering a personals system?
> 
> Far more than can be done in a free, forum type environment, You need to screen for frauds trolls and the underage, handle complaints and purge obsolete data.
> 
> ...



Who cares what it would take to run a personals system? Either do it or don't. Most tasks require a lot of effort and dedication. If you are up to it, great! If you are not up to it, that is okay also, but why lay a guilt trip on the ones who are asking about it?

Wouldn't it be better if those in charge would just take a "wait and see" approach? As in, 

_"Thank you for your interest in a personals section on the forum. We are gathering information on it and will look into ways to incorporate ideas from the members. We appreciate your continued participation." _ ©

No one has to know that you are basically telling them to F-off and it won't appear that those involved in the forum are being insensitive. It isn't an attack on the webmaster every time someone has a suggestion or disagrees with some policy. We all know what a great job he does and wonderful service he provides. The swords can be kept in their scabbards.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmm.. I'm sure there's an FA or BBw out there who knows how to do this kind of stuff. Maybe we can encourage one of them to create one. Now everyone go ask their computer geek friends!!


----------



## Hathor (Jan 27, 2009)

Rowan said:


> If a man is worthwhile...one would think he could find a woman without having to have a searchable database of women.
> 
> just my two cents.



As a woman, I'd like to be able to have a searchable database of men. 

Hopefully someone's computer geek will be able to put together something cool.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, since we're on the subject... What would people like to have? Aside from what's already stated, of course. I was talking to a computer geeky friend and he said it was totally do-able although really time-extensive. Would you guys be willing to pay some dough? One must pay for the costs of hosting the personals as well as the labor of coding all that shiznit.


----------



## Hathor (Jan 27, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Well, since we're on the subject... What would people like to have? Aside from what's already stated, of course. I was talking to a computer geeky friend and he said it was totally do-able although really time-extensive. Would you guys be willing to pay some dough? One must pay for the costs of hosting the personals as well as the labor of coding all that shiznit.



What's his hourly cost? Theoretically of course with the basics: adding a pic or two, about me section, who I'm looking for, searchable by zip code, city, state, and/or country.


----------



## goodthings (Jan 27, 2009)

Observer said:


> Do those who have never moderated a forum or library have any idea how much labor would be involved fairly administering a personals system?
> 
> Far more than can be done in a free, forum type environment, You need to screen for frauds trolls and the underage, handle complaints and purge obsolete data.
> 
> ...



I would love to mingle at a bash, but there are none where I am at and I cannot afford to travel to one


----------



## goodthings (Jan 27, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Well, since we're on the subject... What would people like to have? Aside from what's already stated, of course. I was talking to a computer geeky friend and he said it was totally do-able although really time-extensive. Would you guys be willing to pay some dough? One must pay for the costs of hosting the personals as well as the labor of coding all that shiznit.



I would pay for sure, I have on other sites that have been a waste of money, at least here we know we are all in the same boat and the members here are MUCH greater than the dating site numbers and that is much cheaper than travelling to a bash


----------



## kayrae (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know how much he costs. He's a DIMs chatter though, so maybe we can just pay in kind . I'll link him to this thread. Maybe he'll do it for kicks.


----------



## Hathor (Jan 27, 2009)

goodthings said:


> I would love to mingle at a bash, but there are none where I am at and I cannot afford to travel to one



Yeah, same here.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll let him see my paysite FAwhoeatsalothimself.com, for free. If it meant an end to a great source of Dims drama, I could kick in $20. I don't know about recurring, but I'd consider it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 27, 2009)

elle camino said:


> lolling out loud.



well what's wrong with it? you can search by age, gender, area, orientation and there's a meter for fakes.

i also like that people's profiles are connected to their ads.

i think the easiest way to do a personals system for dims would be a green light/red light system annexed to user profiles...you turn on a green light if you're looking or a red light if you're not looking. if you have the green light on, you can add additional info to your userprofile describing what you're looking for. and maybe there's a searchable (gender/orientation) page you can go to that shows all currently greenlit profiles. the green/red signal can also be displayed below your rep cans in posts. what's wrong with that?


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 27, 2009)

No, she's right. The 18-30 thing is weird. We're not advertising executives. I don't see why you can't just type in two ages and have everything in between them come up. While the one member who lives in the United Arab Emirates must appreciate their inclusion, there needs to be a state or a radius setting. That might partly reduce their need for a Fake-ometer.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 27, 2009)

I like that idea.



exile in thighville said:


> well what's wrong with it? you can search by age, gender, area, orientation and there's a meter for fakes.
> 
> i also like that people's profiles are connected to their ads.
> 
> i think the easiest way to do a personals system for dims would be a green light/red light system annexed to user profiles...you turn on a green light if you're looking or a red light if you're not looking. if you have the green light on, you can add additional info to your userprofile describing what you're looking for. and maybe there's a searchable (gender/orientation) page you can go to that shows all currently greenlit profiles. the green/red signal can also be displayed below your rep cans in posts. what's wrong with that?


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 27, 2009)

So do I. Make it so, Mr. Worf!


----------



## goodthings (Jan 28, 2009)

or even having a direct connection to one of the sites that are already up? For example if there is a dating site that would work with dims and then have a direct link to the site from here and use that maybe it could work?


----------



## Weeze (Jan 28, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I like that idea.



Seconded


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> well what's wrong with it? you can search by age, gender, area, orientation and there's a meter for fakes.


it's the age and area that are wrong with it, and those are of primary importance to most people so it kinda spoils the whole thing. 
age ranges (18-30, etc) instead of [age] to [age]? lame. 
and the most you can narrow down your location preference is to the ENTIRE UNITED STATES. or mexico or uganda or whatever. that's silly. and super lame. 

not saying the ff personals section blowing is the worst thing that could ever befall humanity, but i distinctly remember when i checked it out a while ago, noting that it was really weird and crappy. and i just went back to double check that it's still like that now, and yep. 
i mean when your site makes craigslist look like wizardry from the future, that's a problem.


----------



## Mini (Jan 29, 2009)

See, what's wrong with PMing random woman and asking for their phone numbers? Women like eagerness!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

WAIT unless i'm just naive and ff personals aren't for any irl purposes whatsoever. 
derp.


----------



## Mini (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> WAIT unless i'm just naive and ff personals aren't for any irl purposes whatsoever.
> derp.



I think they're for Fantasy Feeding. Duh.

Hey, babe, isn't about time you gained a bajilliondy pounds? It'd totally suit you.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know about you but I like to use it when I recruit gang members to rob casinos. 
So far I've got a safecracker, a forger, a surveillance expert and the best getaway driver money can buy.


----------



## katorade (Jan 29, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> I don't know about you but I like to use it when I recruit gang members to rob casinos.
> So far I've got a safecracker, a forger, a surveillance expert and the best getaway driver money can buy.



Ooh, ooh, I'm really good at creating distractions!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 29, 2009)

Mini said:


> I think they're for Fantasy Feeding. Duh.
> 
> Hey, babe, isn't about time you gained a bajilliondy pounds? It'd totally suit you.


ok but ONLY if you live within 3000 miles of me. 
let's be realistic about this.


----------



## Mini (Jan 29, 2009)

elle camino said:


> ok but ONLY if you live within 3000 miles of me.
> let's be realistic about this.



It's a date. I'll bring the Fatomic Ray, you bring the Space-Age NeverRip Spandex.

(This is so close to an actual story I could get sued.)


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

i was speaking to fellow dimmer and i mentioned that FF and Dims are like two sides of a coin..

Anywho, it would be a great revenue builder ..i mean relationship builder..haha and more eyecandy for me..can you tell i am all for it.


----------



## squidgemonster (Jan 29, 2009)

PrimitivePrimate said:


> matching system sucks, thats why i posted this topic.



I already found my big beauty,but i would suggest Conrad holds a poll 
to find out what the majority want ...


----------



## BeaBea (Jan 29, 2009)

squidgemonster said:


> i would suggest Conrad holds a poll to find out what the majority want ...



Maybe we should poll on whether we all want World Peace and then Conrad can sort that out too?

Apologies for the sarcasm but it really doesn't matter what the majority of Dims users want. This is Conrads site, and it's free and if he wanted to spend the time and effort in finding/implementing a singles site then I'm sure he would.

Tracey


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 29, 2009)

Mini said:


> It's a date. I'll bring the Fatomic Ray, you bring the Space-Age NeverRip Spandex.
> 
> (This is so close to an actual story I could get sued.)



NeverRip Spandex is a registered trademark of BloatCorp Universal and may not be used without permission. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

I tried the matching system here once.......I'm quite "liberal" when it asks me questions....so what a surprise when....IT DID NOT FIND ME EVEN ONE SINGLE MATCH! 

WTF? I'm not sure how I can lower the criteria beyond male and breathing.....:doh:


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried the matching system here once.......I'm quite "liberal" when it asks me questions....so what a surprise when....IT DID NOT FIND ME EVEN ONE SINGLE MATCH!
> 
> WTF? I'm not sure how I can lower the criteria beyond male and breathing.....:doh:



Ohhhh I ended up with three ring circus when I entered a hole and a heart beat! I don't come up with much but enough to make me more bitter.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried the matching system here once.......I'm quite "liberal" when it asks me questions....so what a surprise when....IT DID NOT FIND ME EVEN ONE SINGLE MATCH!
> 
> WTF? I'm not sure how I can lower the criteria beyond male and breathing.....:doh:



No one at all responded to my elaborations a bunch of posts ago, but I think I explained that when I designed the system seven years ago it was a work in progress, one that then fell victim to a major crash and has since run unfinished and unmanaged.

While the system isn't pretty, it actually had/has features that I think are pretty nice. There aren't, for example, too many places that automatically create private forums between matches. And the customization for our particular needs and wants is far more extensive than almost anything else.

People who do not find any matches in the system generally use "Essential" too much. That drastically narrows the filter.

I'll gladly yank it if it causes too much grief or frustration. If someone *seriously* wants to help working on a replacement, email me.


----------



## Emma (Jan 29, 2009)

It tells me that I don't exist when I try and get my password from it. I'd be interested to see what pic i have on there.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> it really doesn't matter what the majority of Dims users want



this is a dick response


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

Mini said:


> I think they're for Fantasy Feeding. Duh.
> 
> Hey, babe, isn't about time you gained a bajilliondy pounds? It'd totally suit you.



i've told elle this but she prefers to remain unsuited.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i've told elle this but she prefers to remain unsuited.



Good. She'd look better naked anyways than in a suit.


----------



## BeaBea (Jan 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this is a dick response



Thanks for your well reasoned, articulate response, its a really valuable contribution to the debate. 

Generally in life, if you pay for a service you get to dictate the terms. If it's free then you get what you get and, if you have any grace, you're grateful for it.

Tracey


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 29, 2009)

Em, IIRC you have to register separately for the Matching System. It's not just your Dims name and password. My name/password are different for the Matching System, personally.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mini said:


> See, what's wrong with PMing random woman and asking for their phone numbers? Women like eagerness!




A guy just flat out sending pics of his penis with no explanation usually hooks me....



Webmaster said:


> No one at all responded to my elaborations a bunch of posts ago, but I think I explained that when I designed the system seven years ago it was a work in progress, one that then fell victim to a major crash and has since run unfinished and unmanaged.
> 
> While the system isn't pretty, it actually had/has features that I think are pretty nice. There aren't, for example, too many places that automatically create private forums between matches. And the customization for our particular needs and wants is far more extensive than almost anything else.
> 
> ...



Lol, I meant most of that post as a joke to be totally honest. I'm not bent about the matching system....just tried it once and was kind of surprised (after the initial surprise of finding it existed) that it truly did not give me one match. If I was that worried about finding a Dims match though, I would have spent more time "tweaking" it to find someone. 
I have much more frustration on match.com where I actually paid for a six month membership- to discover that most of the men there prefer thin women. That would be okay except....I found that site from a link that advertised BBW dating.......:doh:
I have complained to match....they didn't have much to say about it other than try reverse matching. Well, golly gee........in reverse, there still aren't a lot of guys that like the fatties on there  

I come here to have fun.......seems like getting romantic with someone might ruin that aspect for me....so I am content to gallop along here single  :bow:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Thanks for your well reasoned, articulate response, its a really valuable contribution to the debate.
> 
> Generally in life, if you pay for a service you get to dictate the terms. If it's free then you get what you get and, if you have any grace, you're grateful for it.
> 
> Tracey



are you saying the people who donate to dims and pay for the clubhouse should get a personals section because that's a start


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

valuable contribution


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A guy just flat out sending pics of his penis with no explanation usually hooks me....



check your inbox


you too mini darling


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

Dan....you're as classy as I am.......:wubu:


----------



## squidgemonster (Jan 30, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Maybe we should poll on whether we all want World Peace and then Conrad can sort that out too?
> 
> Apologies for the sarcasm but it really doesn't matter what the majority of Dims users want. This is Conrads site, and it's free and if he wanted to spend the time and effort in finding/implementing a singles site then I'm sure he would.
> 
> Tracey



Ok,nuf said.


----------

